# IMR-M6 vs WA1185



## zx7dave (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi all...has anyone done a output or runtime test comparing the IMR-M6 bulb (available at Lighthound) against the WA1185 using six IMR16340's?
Or using three IMR18650's (KT4 + Leef 18650x3 body)?


----------



## DM51 (Jan 13, 2009)

Wrong forum - this doesn't belong in B/S/T. Please be more careful to post in the correct place. Moving it to the Incan section.


----------



## cryhavok (Jan 16, 2009)

Bump...

Anyone have the IMR-M6 yet? How does it compare to a WA1185?

I have a HO-M6R and like the round beam shape and good throw, but the WA1185 beats it in output and throw better (albeit with an oval shaped hotspot). Does the IMR-M6 reclaim the title as best bulb for 3xrechargeables?


----------



## mdocod (Jan 16, 2009)

My preliminary paper estimate is that the 1185 will not be over-taken by the IMR-M6, but the IMR-M6 will have a few key advantages:

1. It will not have borderline instaflash issues on 3 li-ion cells as the 1185 does.
2. It will be much less likely to have PCB tripping issues when used with 3x17670s in an M6 as the current will be just a hair lower, sometimes a hair is all it takes.

Think of it as a conservative alternative to an 1185 build in the same ballpark of output.


----------



## jumpstat (Jan 17, 2009)

It would be great if there is an IMR battery in a 17670 configuration. I'd like to try out the IMR-M6 on my M6.......


----------



## roadie (Jan 18, 2009)

i ordered a bunch of 1185 and a FM socket during christmas. unfortunately, the socket did not arrive??? :sigh:

ya, told FM abt it ..... 

jus ordered the IMR-6, hope to do some comparison with existing mn61 driven by 3 x 18650 on a leef body soon.

but, i dun have any cameras so its all my eyes doing the judge ... :O


----------



## cryhavok (Jan 18, 2009)

jumpstat said:


> It would be great if there is an IMR battery in a 17670 configuration. I'd like to try out the IMR-M6 on my M6.......



You can use the regular 3x17670 battery carrier and AW protected 17670 cells with these new IMR-bulbs. The current draw will be less than 2C, so it will be safe.

FYI the WA1185 pulls ~3.2A using the 3x17670 cells...the IMR is supposedly pulling 3.0.


So...Anyone have these two bulbs and have some real world observations?


----------



## Jeweler (Jan 20, 2009)

I am on the wait list as there out of stock at lighthound. Are they out yet and does anyone have there's? I really want one sounds great.


----------



## Jeweler (Jan 20, 2009)

I just got the email that there back in stock at Lighthound and my order's in. Knowing how fast he ships I should have mine in a couple of day's.


----------



## zx7dave (Jan 20, 2009)

I plan to run six IMR16340's in a M6...I may go ahead and order tonight...


----------



## Jeweler (Jan 20, 2009)

I can run it on my Leef 3x18650 body and KT turbohead or my M6 with my FM 3x17670 battery holder. I already run a 1185 in the M6 so I can't wait to compare. Order one Dave you know you want to :0)


----------



## zx7dave (Jan 20, 2009)

I wimped out... *sigh* The price is very high for a bulb...and I am very well stocked for 1185 bulbs at the moment...I will pass the torch and let someone else have first stab at it...


----------



## Jeweler (Jan 20, 2009)

I'll let you know what I think of it when mine come's in ;0)


----------



## Jeweler (Jan 28, 2009)

Well I've been playing with the IMR M6 lamp for a few day's know. I've had the chance to compare it to the 1185 and the HO M6R. The question of this thread was how it compare's with the 1185, I have to say it really doesn't. The 1185 in my M6 with 3x17670's simply blow's it away. Bigger hot spot, whiter and brighter. The IMR M6 was running in a Leef 3x18650 body with a KT turbohead and AW cell's. Know to really shine the IMR M6 might need IMR cells, mine are normal. As it stands I would say it more compare's to the HO M6R, really I had a hard time telling these two lamps apart. Since I would get better run time in my Leef body with the HO M6R and get to use my Z59 clickie I think I would prefer that setup. Anyone else have any thought's on this new lamp.


----------



## cryhavok (Jan 28, 2009)

I appreciate this! Are you able to get a current reading at the tailcap?


----------



## roadie (Jan 30, 2009)

i got mn61, imr-m6, wa1185 now .....

hmmmm , abit of focusing problem with the 1185, but ... how to compare ?

maybe a pic can tell a thousand words .... ( i dun own a camera)

anyone has pics to show?


----------



## cryhavok (Jan 30, 2009)

Getting the 1185 into perfect focus can be a bit tricky. 

I find that my HO-M6R bulb is in perfect focus with regards to having the filament in the correct "z" axis location. I just move my 1185 bulb until the filament is the same height as the LF bulb from the base of the drop-in. I hope that makes sense


----------



## roadie (Jan 30, 2009)

yup ... i tried to pull 'up' abit ... it works.

will try yr method as a guide 

thanks


----------



## zx7dave (Jan 31, 2009)

Jeweler said:


> Well I've been playing with the IMR M6 lamp for a few day's know. I've had the chance to compare it to the 1185 and the HO M6R. The question of this thread was how it compare's with the 1185, I have to say it really doesn't. The 1185 in my M6 with 3x17670's simply blow's it away. Bigger hot spot, whiter and brighter. The IMR M6 was running in a Leef 3x18650 body with a KT turbohead and AW cell's. Know to really shine the IMR M6 might need IMR cells, mine are normal. As it stands I would say it more compare's to the HO M6R, really I had a hard time telling these two lamps apart. Since I would get better run time in my Leef body with the HO M6R and get to use my Z59 clickie I think I would prefer that setup. Anyone else have any thought's on this new lamp.


 

I am under the impression that you would have to use IMR cells to get the full output of the IMR-M6. But as the Lumens factory measured at bulb lumens not torch lumens, you are looking at 1000 (IMR-M6) vs 1234 (WA1185). So...provided you can focus the WA1185 bulb ok and the best I've ever gotten still looks like a figure 8 rather than a normal hotspot, the WA1185 should be the clear winner in output and I would think a slight winner in runtime as well since you can run (3) AW 17670's vs (6) IMR16340's...this is with a Surefire M6 host.


----------



## brammalay (May 31, 2009)

I'm looking to buy wa 1185 but I couldn't find it anywhere. I don't think lighthound got it either. Anyone help please?

Thanks in advance


----------



## BSBG (May 31, 2009)

brammalay said:


> I'm looking to buy wa 1185 but I couldn't find it anywhere. I don't think lighthound got it either. Anyone help please?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Go to CPF Marketplace and search for posts by *litho123* - he sells them.


----------



## DM51 (May 31, 2009)

Litho's Bi-Pin Hotwire Bulbs (Part 2)


----------



## mikevelarde (May 31, 2009)

brammalay said:


> I'm looking to buy wa 1185 but I couldn't find it anywhere. I don't think lighthound got it either. Anyone help please?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
Take a look here:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=181713

1185 cost around US$5/piece or you might want to pay US$50 for 11 pieces and shipping is around US$5!!

mikevelarde:thumbsup:


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 29, 2009)

Anyone got beamshots to share?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 12, 2009)

Jeweler said:


> Well I've been playing with the IMR M6 lamp for a few day's know. I've had the chance to compare it to the 1185 and the HO M6R. The question of this thread was how it compare's with the 1185, I have to say it really doesn't. The 1185 in my M6 with 3x17670's simply blow's it away. Bigger hot spot, whiter and brighter. The IMR M6 was running in a Leef 3x18650 body with a KT turbohead and AW cell's. Know to really shine the IMR M6 might need IMR cells, mine are normal. As it stands I would say it more compare's to the HO M6R, really I had a hard time telling these two lamps apart. Since I would get better run time in my Leef body with the HO M6R and get to use my Z59 clickie I think I would prefer that setup. Anyone else have any thought's on this new lamp.


Anyone??


----------



## tundratrader (Dec 15, 2009)

Any beamshots ever come out of this thread?


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Dec 15, 2009)

tundratrader said:


> Any beamshots ever come out of this thread?



I think your best bet is DM51's M6 rechargeable shootout here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/230857

It really is the best beamshot in the outdoors comparison in terms of spot size, brightness and throw for all the bulb options out there (although I would like to see how a FM1909 on IMR18650 or IMR26500s performs).


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 15, 2009)

roadie said:


> i got mn61, imr-m6, wa1185 now .....
> 
> hmmmm , abit of focusing problem with the 1185, but ... how to compare ?
> 
> ...


Have you compared the MN61 VS IMR-M6 on the same set of cells?

Thanks.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Nov 16, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, I'm just wondering if anyone has experience running this lamp ( IMR-M6) with 6x IMR 16340.


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Nov 16, 2011)

As this thread has been brought up, as good a time as any to mention that there are now 17650 IMR cells available. Not a big name brand, nor one that I know the history of, so I don't know what sort of longevity these cells are likely to have. Still, it opens up some options. 

http://www.bestinone.net/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=58


----------



## mdocod (Nov 17, 2011)

jamesmtl514 said:


> I know this is an old thread, I'm just wondering if anyone has experience running this lamp ( IMR-M6) with 6x IMR 16340.



In my experience the IMR-M6 is difficult to drive hard enough to make it really impressive. I'd suggest the HO-M6R, it's the more practical bulb choice and produces a very tight beam that will reach out and touch things at a distance with as much authority as bulbs that are technically higher lumen. 

Eric


----------



## signal 13 (Nov 18, 2011)

jumpstat said:


> It would be great if there is an IMR battery in a 17670 configuration. I'd like to try out the IMR-M6 on my M6.......



+1


----------



## fivemega (Nov 18, 2011)

jumpstat said:


> It would be great if there is an IMR battery in a 17670 configuration. I'd like to try out the IMR-M6 on my M6.......





signal 13 said:


> +1


*Did you read post #30 ???*


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 20, 2011)

fivemega said:


> *Did you read post #30 ???*


Thanks for the heads up. Checking it now. Cheers fivemega


----------



## tab665 (Nov 22, 2011)

mdocod said:


> In my experience the IMR-M6 is difficult to drive hard enough to make it really impressive. I'd suggest the HO-M6R, it's the more practical bulb choice and produces a very tight beam that will reach out and touch things at a distance with as much authority as bulbs that are technically higher lumen.
> 
> Eric


what are your thoughts on a M6 with a IMR-M3T using a 2x18650 battery carrier versus the HO-M6R using a 3 x 17670 carrier?


----------



## HotWire (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. I just ordered 4 of them. Wish me luck! When I get them, I'll let you know how they work.


----------



## HotWire (Jan 6, 2012)

I bought my 17670 IMR batteries (two sets) from the same place (see post 30). I'm very pleased! A+++ You can now drive the IMR M6 to new heights! The company ships quickly and it takes a couple of weeks to reach USA. They will require a signature, so be sure someone can be home. I call that *house arrest.*


----------



## HotWire (Jan 6, 2012)

I have 2 lights with the WA1185. They are an excellent lamp. Watch out for insta-flash with IMR batterie. They are very bright and white. I've not had time to compare the IMR-M6 and the WA1185. You will be happy with either one. The WA 1185 are cheaper if you have a bi-pin socket.


----------



## HotWire (Feb 7, 2012)

jamesmtl514 said:


> I know this is an old thread, I'm just wondering if anyone has experience running this lamp ( IMR-M6) with 6x IMR 16340.



The IMR-M6 works fine with 3 IMR 16340. The M6 is a 9v flashlight. 6 IMR 16340 would instaflash the bulb. Runtime is not as long as with larger batteries--but it works!


----------

